# Help me pick a new name!!  Free Stuff!!!



## Melharma (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been selling for about 5 months now and I don't like my name.  When I started I wasn't sure what direction I wanted to go in so I just picked a name.  I'm wanting to change it to something a bit more memorable and unique.  I have attached some pics of some new packaging ideas so you can get a feel for the direction I want to go in.  I want it to be pretty girl with bows and ribbons, and cute bags.  I also don't want to have a name with anything like bath or soap because in the future I want to expand my line into other things besides soap and bath and body.  I also plan on opening up a store next year so it should be something that would make a decent store name as well.  

I have just been racking my brain for months now and can't come up with something.  I was even considering hiring a company to help me but I thought I'd start here with you guys because you have always been so helpful in the past.  If anyone comes up with a name and I wind up using it, I would be so grateful that I would love to send you some free products!!!  Thank you so much for reading this!!!

[IMG=http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8229/photonp1.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6666/photonp2.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5760/photonp3.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 31, 2012)

Posh Body ?  Let me think....


----------



## Tegan (Jan 31, 2012)

What other things beside soap and bath and body?  If you're going to be selling car parts (just a silly example) obviously "Body Bling" or something like that isn't going to work.  If you'll be selling just Candles or something though then maybe something like "Scentsations" would work.


----------



## blee280 (Feb 1, 2012)

What is the name currently?


----------



## Melharma (Feb 1, 2012)

blee280 said:
			
		

> What is the name currently?



Right now it's Skin Sensation


----------



## Melharma (Feb 1, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Posh Body ?  Let me think....



I like the word Posh, but didn't want to include anything with body or bath or skin.  Maybe something that goes with Posh besides Body.  I'm trying to think but I'm just not good at creative word stuff...lol


----------



## Melharma (Feb 1, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Posh Body ?  Let me think....



I like the word Posh, but didn't want to include anything with body or bath or skin.  Maybe something that goes with Posh besides Body.  I'm trying to think but I'm just not good at creative word stuff...lol


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 2, 2012)

Posh Creations

Posh Products

Posh Effects  -sounds fancy

or

Lux Effects (or mis-spell it as effex)


----------



## fiddletree (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe a play of of what you have....

Skinsations? 

Huh, that sounded better in my head than it looks in writing.


----------



## krissy (Feb 2, 2012)

i love the words posh, luscious and lux. at first i was thinking Luscious Lux but then i wasnt sure if that made sense to anyone but me, lol


----------



## blee280 (Feb 3, 2012)

What about pretty girl since you're going to have more than body products


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 3, 2012)

One of my son's vocabulary words this week is "opulent" which means rich and luxurious. How about "Opulux" or "Opulush" - making your own word?


----------



## krissy (Feb 3, 2012)

those sound cool too


----------



## Genny (Feb 3, 2012)

How about:
Pure Luxury
La Petite Posh
Sublime Sensations
Lavish Sensations
Wild Essence
Natural Essence


I didn't google any of these to see if they're already taken first, so if they are, sorry


----------



## wildflower (Feb 9, 2012)

Pampered & Posh?

What other items will you be expanding to?


----------



## wildflower (Feb 9, 2012)

Again, I don't know what else you'll be expanding to, but if it's something that includes fabric maybe something like:

Plush, Pampered,  & Posh.

either one could have a neat logo with like 2 (or 3) layered P's.


----------



## Melharma (Feb 9, 2012)

wildflower said:
			
		

> Pampered & Posh?
> 
> What other items will you be expanding to?



I'm not exactly sure yet but probably candles and home fragrance and possibly accessories for the hair, hair bows, feathers.


----------



## Melharma (Feb 9, 2012)

wildflower said:
			
		

> Pampered & Posh?
> 
> What other items will you be expanding to?



I'm not exactly sure yet but probably candles and home fragrance and possibly accessories for the hair, hair bows, feathers.


----------



## Melharma (Feb 9, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> i love the words posh, luscious and lux. at first i was thinking Luscious Lux but then i wasnt sure if that made sense to anyone but me, lol



Luscious Lux is a little hard to say.


----------



## Melharma (Feb 9, 2012)

Fullamoon said:
			
		

> One of my son's vocabulary words this week is "opulent" which means rich and luxurious. How about "Opulux" or "Opulush" - making your own word?



I like where you're going with those.  I'm going to roll around with those 2 names and put them on the list.


----------



## Melharma (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, thanks for the great ideas so far.  Keep the ideas coming!!  I'm taking some notes and making a list of 5 or so final names.  I have a craft show this saturday and I'll have my customers fill out a little survey on what names everyone likes the best.  Hopefully I can decide by this weekend.  I'll let you know, thanks again for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Sibi (Feb 14, 2012)

Guess I'll add a name, how about "Trinkets and Treasures"  You can sell just about anything your heart desires with this name  

OOPs....just looked this up online and there is an online business with this name already....pooh.  Pampered and Posh is taken too.  :-(


----------



## Sibi (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you by chance have a nickname?  Looking at your name I would say Mel?  If so, something like "Mel's Whimsy"


----------



## Mellifera (Feb 25, 2012)

Melharma said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not just simply "Posh"?


----------



## Mellifera (Feb 28, 2012)

Or make it a verb: Posh Me!


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Posh Me!  Cute!

How about Posh & Pretty, or Pretty & Posh?

Maybe some other words that go along the same lines, like Sassy, Diva (there's a local hair salon here called The Diva Den), umm... I guess that's all I've got!

It's tough to come up with a business name!


----------

